# What time of the year and flys are great for tarpon?



## PAfishing69 (Feb 7, 2017)

What would be the best time to get hooked on a big silver king in the upcoming months and what flys would you highly recommend for a general great all around fly for tarpon, thanks guys!!


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

There is an article right on point in ITCA's magazine - here - https://www.joomag.com/magazine/megalops-volume-1-issue-1/0598560001454218054?short


----------



## PAfishing69 (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow! Thank you there is a ton of info!!


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Whatever you tie, use a good hook! Tiemco, Owner, Gamakatsu. Flies really all depend on what conditions you are going to be fishing. Clear water, shallow, dredging deep, flies can be very different for all applications. If you are fishing here in TX the key is to just get whatever you can in front of them. In my opinion it's all about spending time on the water.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

On the Texas coast, mid-August is prime time especially around jetties and the near offshore water up to about 7 miles off the beach. Generally have to fish deep, sinking lines w/cockroaches, black death, big deceivers, etc.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

It's been my favorite time for tarpon in the Keys for usually most of March.....up until the first worm hatch in May, when the fish mostly move to the ocean side of the Keys. But before that, they are in the back country and the myriad skiffs fishing for them, can spread out more. Flies for the shallow channels are the cockroach, Apte II and black death. Tarpon also eat a purple fly at times. One year they gobbled them up and then the next year, wouldn't look at one. Also...tie the cockroach with a squirrel tail collar, instead of bucktail used in the original pattern. This helps the fly to sink better.


----------

